# no German?



## Spicy

I am arrived at this Forum by chance and I am really enthusiastic about it.
Congratulation for the excellent idea     
On the other end I noticed that there no messages at all in German.

Is this a Forumfor English/French/Spanish only?   
As far as you know, there are maybe somewhere in the web similar Forums for the English/French/and German language ?

Thank you.


----------



## mkellogg

leo.org provides a German dictionary and forum.


----------



## Focalist

mkellogg said:
			
		

> leo.org provides a German dictionary and forum.



Is that a reason why we can't have at least a German _forum_ here? And isn't LEO only German-English anyway? How about fora for allemand-français, alemán-español, italiano-tedesco? (We've already got a French-Spanish forum.)

F


----------



## mkellogg

Let's wait a couple of months.  

My main objections are that there wouldn't be much discussion, and also that it would just be a forum dedicated to "I hate Mike Kellogg".  Many people are still quite upset that there is no longer a German dictionary on WR.  They refuse to accept it, and think that they can get it back by complaining about it.  A German forum would only give them more space to whine about it and otherwise treat me badly.

So, on December 1, post a poll asking if there are people interested in a German forum.  If there is enough interest, then I can open it. OK?


----------



## Magg

Mike,
Please, don't get angry.

I would also let you know that I'd be interested in a German forum. I'm starting my first German classes next Tuesday, and taking into account the Spanish-English forum is so useful, I think my learning process relating German would be more successful.

So my good marks depend on it!      Just kidding. 

Have a nice day and take it easy.


----------



## aurayfrance

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Let's wait a couple of months...
> 
> So, on December 1, post a poll asking if there are people interested in a German forum.  If there is enough interest, then I can open it. OK?



Hello Mike!

Can we deduct from what you say that on December 1 there will be a German dictionary or, at least, that you hope so?


----------



## mkellogg

Nope.  Please don't restart that discussion!  There are no plans to offer a German dictionary here.  Opening a forum for German is easy and free.  Getting a German dictionary is neither easy nor free.


----------



## Spicy

We will not treat you badly Mkellog!   
We love you for the beautiful Forum you are organizing for all of us!!!!! 
Cheers!


----------



## Artrella

Ciao Spicy!  Ti voglio recommendare un site per parlare in Tedesco.  Io sono li come BRUNILDA.  Ti vedo la si vuoi.  Arrivederci.http://forum.myjmk.com/ Un baccio! Art


----------



## cuchuflete

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Nope.  Please don't restart that discussion!  There are no plans to offer a German dictionary here.  Opening a forum for German is easy and free.



The poll at the top of the thread, in Italiano, asked what other languages we might want, but gave no place to respond.

"Quali altre lingue vorreste nel forum? (escluse le già presenti ovviamente)"

Poi, io vorebbe il portoghese.

I would love to have a Portuguese forum, with or without dictionary.  There is a phenomenon going on between Spanish and Portuguese, o portanhol/el portañol, that's a close parallel to the development of Spanglish.
I don't know if this would attract much interest w/o a dictionary, but it might be worth a try.

Thanks,
Cuchu


----------



## vachecow

How much effort does it take to open a new forum?


----------



## Focalist

vachecow121 said:
			
		

> How much effort does it take to open a new forum?


If the language is a descendant of Latin, the merest puff of air will suffice, vachecowCXXI (see the example of Portuguese). If the language you are thinking of is the one most widely spoken in western and central Europe, experience thus far suggests you might as well give up now (and don't even *think* of trying a poll...)

F


----------



## cuchuflete

Focalist said:
			
		

> If the language is a descendant of Latin, the merest puff of air will suffice, vachecowCXXI (see the example of Portuguese). If the language you are thinking of is the one most widely spoken in western and central Europe, experience thus far suggests you might as well give up now (and don't even *think* of trying a poll...)
> 
> F



F-

We have enjoyed sparring in humorous fashion on other topics, but on this one there is no humor appropriate to reply to your sarcasm.  You may or may not have read the threads requesting the Resource and Portuguese forums.
Both included volunteers to do the necessary work.

I've read the bellicose diatribes about the lack of a German forum, but have overlooked the outpouring of offers to help.  Perhaps because they weren't there?

The merest puff of air seems to send the complainers scurrying back to their
caves, from which emanate gusts of righteous indignation, puerile whining, and little more, save a puff of erudition.

Mike has proved, more than once, that if there is demand for a new forum, together with the needed 'staff', that he is responsive to us.  Spoiled children throw temper tantrums when they don't get what they want. Adults have been known to work for what they claim matters to them.

Cuchufléte


----------



## mkellogg

Please re-read this post: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=3825 
That is the appropriate place to continue this discussion, so I'm going to close this thread.


----------

